# Wheres everyone going in 2012?



## Ridewithme38

So far i have booked some pretty average vacations:

Feb 18-25 Woodstone at Massanutten (presidents week)
May 25-28 Hershey Suites (Memorial weekend)
July 1-8 Wyndham Patriots Place (4th of July)

And am still looking for something for late August(beach, pool, sun) and a Selfish(Daddy only trip) around the end of December to someplace VERY warm...


What about you guys, do you have any place fun booked for 2012?


----------



## timeos2

So far:

1/2-1/14 Orlando, Fl
2/17-2/24 Myrtle Beach, SC
4/8-4/15 Hancock, MA 

So far all rentals for 2012. Total $ 654.  26 days or $25.15 per night. Maintenance fees would be twice or three times that amount.


----------



## presley

Feb - Oceanside, CA
June - Seattle w/Alaska cruise
November - Kona

Hoping to add a nice beach week.


----------



## DianneL

*2012 Travel Plans*

Holiday Beach Resort, Phase II -- May (home resort)
Cruise vacation with family for 50th wedding anniversary -- June
Crestwood Resort, Whitefish, Mt -- August (to visit Glacier NP)

Looking forward to each and every one.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*We're Not Good At Planning Far Ahead.  (Shux Upon Us, Eh?)*

Vacation Village At Parkway, Kissimmee FL, Jan. 7-14, 2012. 

Wyndham Cypress Palms, Kissimmee FL, Jan. 14-21, 2012. 

We snagged both reservations via RCI's 3-day $199 (+ tax) _Extra Vacation Getaway_ sale that was extended to 4 days & later brought back for a couple of days because the web site was extra-glitchy during exactly the days that the sale was going on.  

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada

So far two weeks on the Big Island late May. Requests from SFX for Napa or Pacific Grove in October.
Liz


----------



## Deb from NC

So far 2 of my home resorts;

Old Town Alexandria in late March (Cherry Blossom Festival!)
Port O Call (Hilton Head) in November

Used an AC to get Marriott Shadow Ridge in Palm Desert for mid Feb

And trying to get an exchange to Santa Fe for September or October!

Deb


----------



## tiel

Here's what we have so far:

Jan/Feb   Ko Olino/Maui Ocean Club/Wailea Marriott
Apr         Canyon Villas/Enclaves
Jun         Aruba Surf Club
Sep        OceanWatch
Nov        Shadow Ridge

Still hoping for a summer beach exchange (dream on?), then something in October maybe in conjunction with a cruise.


----------



## tschwa2

Spring break- Mar/Apr Hilton Head
April 28 Hunter Mountain NY TAP Beer festival
May Ocean City Oceantime [home resort]
July Smugglers Notch Vt


----------



## GregT

I'm really excited for my 2012!!! (and my 2013, actually).

February -- Marriott Aruba Ocean Club
April -- Marriott Cypress Harbour
April -- Disney Cruise (Western Caribbean)
June -- HGVC Kings Land
June -- Marriott Maui Ocean Club
October -- Westin Princeville

In 2013, I hope to do our February trip to Harborside (or Westin St. John if really lucky) using StarOptions.     For the June trip, I've made an exchange with a DVC TUGger and we'll go to Aulani, followed then by our Week 25 Maui Ocean Club.

And one of the best parts..... by renting out my second MOC week (and some creative trading, if I do say so myself), I have the MFs covered for 2012 and a possibility to repeat this for 2013 too.  Not sure if this will always work, but when it does come together, I'm very happy!   

The cruise of course....ouch!!  But the kids are the right age....

Best,

Greg


----------



## slip

Feb 14th to 29th-  Kauai, Pono Kai home resort.:whoopie: Can't wait. I can't
believe how fast this ones coming. 
Late summer early fall we may try Telemark in northern Wisconsin.


----------



## lll1929

May 27 - Jun 3 - Westin Luganamar Cancun
July 6 - 13 - Marriott Grand Chateau
Aug 6 - 10 - Carnival Cruise to Key West and Cozumel

May seems soo far away!!


----------



## Ridewithme38

Deb from NC said:


> So far 2 of my home resorts;
> 
> Old Town Alexandria in late March (Cherry Blossom Festival!)
> 
> Deb



I totally Forgot about the Cherry Blossom Festival, I've been wanting to explore DC with my daughter for years!

Damn i'm going to run out of vacation days before the year even starts!  My boss is going to hate me!


----------



## brigechols

2012

March....Disney's Wilderness Lodge
June......Worldmark Camlin in Seattle followed by Alaska cruise
August...Marriott's Newport Coast


----------



## jhac007

*2012 Schedule*

Jan. 31 thru Mar. 6 (Florida)
Santa Barbara Resort - Pompano Beach
Eagle's Nest - Marco Island
Mizner Place - Weston
Ocean Palms - Pompano Beach
Palm Beach Shores Resort - Singer Island

May 19 -  June 2 (Florida)
Marco Island (have to find another unit, rented out my Sunset Cove)
Marriott's Beach Place Towers - Ft. Lauderdale

Sept. 1 thru 15 (Florida)
Marriott's Crystal Shores - Marco Island
Club Regency - Marco Island

Oct. 26 thru Nov. 10 (Mexico)
Grand Luxxe - Nuevo Vallarta
Grand Bliss - Nuevo Vallarta

:whoopie:


----------



## Talent312

April = New Orleans
May = MoBay, Jamaica
July = Naples, Florida
October = Gatlinburg, NC


----------



## DaveNV

My 2012 is pretty well booked up:

New Year's Week:  Waikiki (home resort)
First two weeks in June:  Waikiki again, and then Kauai (both home resorts)
Late August:  Road Trip, from Reno, NV, to Monterey, CA (hotels and staying with family)
Late October:  Riviera Maya (the only 2012 exchange, through VRI)

2013 so far only has us visiting Yellowstone Park and Grand Tetons in June, then through Moab, Utah, to Santa Fe later in the Summer.

Dave


----------



## Numismatist

Sanibel Island - need some more shells!:whoopie:


----------



## heathpack

January:  Oahu Aulani and Big Island HGVC Kings Land
April:  Cabo Grand Mayan Los Cabos and Welk Sirena Del Mar
August:  Will sail our sailboat up to Santa Barbara for a week, probably spending a night or two anchored in the Channel Islands National Park
Nov/Dec:  Maybe NYC? 

H


----------



## Kel

Grand Cayman in February
Punta Mita, Mexico in May
Punta San Carlos, Mexico in July (RV trip)
Punta San Carlos, Mexico in September (RV trip)

All kiteboarding/kitesurfing trips.  

Happy travels!


----------



## pedro47

Hopefully, Europe for two weeks in the fall.


----------



## x3 skier

Jan to Apr Steamboat Springs
Jun & Sep Charleston SC
Oct London
Rest of the year, who knows?

Cheers


----------



## markbernstein

May: Marriott Manor Club, Williamsburg

November: Marriott Oceana Palms, Palm Beach


----------



## joycapecod

*2012 thus far*

Puerto Rico- Jan 7-14
Grand Cayman March 25-Apr 1
Orlando Apr 28 -May 5
Tuscany June 30-July 7 (IF I can go)
Orlando October 20-27
St Lucia Nov 11-18

Plus I live on Cape Cod, so I will enjoy some summer weeks on the beach

Joy


----------



## sue1947

Jan-Feb:  Escondido (LW via XYZ)
      WM Pismo Beach, Solvang and Monterey 3 weeks total
March:  Oregon Coast
April:  Point Reyes Bird Festival via Running Y (Klamath Basin; one of the premier birding locations) and Oregon Coast (2.5 weeks)
May-June:  Lake Chelan, Leavenworth (another bird festival), Couer d'Alene and Stoneridge ID (the other half of the XYZ) for 2.5 weeks.  
Sept:  Banff with a stop on the way or from someplace; working on that part
Nov:  Oregon Coast
Dec:  Washington Coast

Will fill in the rest with short stays at drive to spots from Seattle.


----------



## danb

*2012 Plans*

Well we will be in Orlando 3-10 for 1 week. Then possibly our trip to Hawaii for the last time. It should be one way for our move to Oahu. Looking forward to the new life. :whoopie:


----------



## vacationcrazy

Dec 3rd 2011 - Royal Hacienda, Mexico
March 2012 - Windjammer Landing, Saint Lucia
End of May 2012 - Moab Utah - non timeshare vacation
September 2012 - Bar Harbor, ME, Acadia National Park - non timeshare
November 2012 - Aruba Surf Club

March 2013 two weeks at Windjammer Landing for our 40th anniversary.  March 2012 will be our first trip there so depending on how much we like it will determine if we go for two weeks in 2013. Really want to go to Hawaii, but it is a long trip from the East Coast and trying to coordinate free airline tickets with trading my timeshare may be challenging.


----------



## Gophesjo

*Full year ahead*

February - Lorraine and Champagne, France
May - Hilton Head - home resort
June - Scottsdale - Bonus time at home resort
Labor Day week - Myrtle Beach - home resort (thanks again, George!!!)
November - Orlando - looking to trade in
December - Scottsdale - home resort

America!  What a country!


----------



## classiclincoln

While technically not 2012, Cayman Islands over winter break.
St. Maartin for spring break.
Car show in Chattanooga in May.
Denver in August for a long weekend/conference.
Spanish Mediterranean for a week in July followed by a week's cruise of the eastern Mediterranean.

Put our request in for next year's winter break; we'll see where we end up.


----------



## hvsteve1

Feb - Week at Welk in Escondido followed by 2 week cruise to Hawaii and back.

March - York, PA for East Coast Large Scale Train Show.

April/May - A week at Powhatan in Williamsburg for Norfolk International Military Tattoo and NATO Festival.  Followed by a week in Atlantic Beach to burn up expiring points.

June/Sept. - Home. We actually live at a timeshare resort so why go anywhere? :whoopie: 

October - Cruise Boston to Montreal

December - Maybe a trade to Orlando to do the holidays at Disney.


----------



## AMJ

Cypress Harbour - Orlando - June
Harbour Point - Hilton Head - 1st week in July
Barony Beach Club - Hilton Head - 2nd week in July 
OceanWatch - Myrtle Beach - 3rd week in July


----------



## dwojo

Orlando in Jan.
Miami in April
Williamsburg in May
Scottsdale/Sedona in Oct.


----------



## MichaelColey

Things planned and/or booked so far:

Las Vegas - For a convention, but staying at Desert Club!
Harborside at Atlantis!
Austin - For a convention, probably in a hotel
New Braunfels - For Schlitterbahn waterpark, staying at WorldMark
Disneyland - Villas at Disney's Grand Californian, and possibly a second week!
Branson - Hoping for Wilderness Club at Big Cedar.
NYC - Not sure where yet.
Hawaii - Maui Lea, Kingsland (Big Island) and HHV (Oahu).
Orlando at least twice - shooting for Bay Lake Towers and Beach Club Villas.
I'm sure there will be more, but that's what we have planned so far.


----------



## lily28

new year eve to jan 2 - disney world follow by 6 days carribean cruise
early april  - 2 week in China non timeshare
June - 1 week in Oahu HHV follow by 1 week in Maui WKORN
July - 1 week Royal Mayan in Cancun
Late July - 3 days at Wisconsin Glacier Canyon
Late August - 1 week at Disney boardwalk follow by 1 week at Bay Lake
Christmas 12 - 1 week Grand Luxxe NV Mexico


----------



## BevL

January 12 to 26 - Kauai Beach Villas in Lihue

April 20 to 27th - Marriott Desert Villas II in Palm Springs area

Sept 7 to 14th - Schooner Landing in Newport, Oregon.

December 1 to 15th - Big Island but this one is kind of iffy - dialysis is very VERY expensive in Hawaii!!

Plus a weekend trip to Whistler when my brother and family comes up from Texas.  

All going well that is our schedule for 2012.


----------



## MOXJO7282

Maui Marriott Feb 15-28

Marriott Newport Coast July 14th - 21st


----------



## Steve

Our 2012 plans include:

Winter:
Four Seasons Aviara
Four Seasons Scottsdale

Spring:
WorldMark at Gleneden

Summer:
Teton Club

Fall:
To Be Determined

It should be a fun year!  It's also fun reading about everyone's plans.

Steve


----------



## bjones9942

July, week 28, Mazatlan @ the Costa de Oro.  Yes, it is hot.


----------



## Passepartout

January, Anaheim, CA, TS exchange
March, Mazatlan TS
May, Park City TS
July, Yellowstone TS
August, RV thru Glacier & Canadian Rockies
Sept, cruise, tbd.

So far, but still have lots of points, TPUs


----------



## easyrider

Winter
Oahu at the Ko Olina.
Cancun at the Villa del Palmar 
Cabo at PB Sunset Bech
Cabo at Villa del Arco

Spring
Chinook Pass WA
Columbia River

Summer
WM Discovery Bay WA, I get to bring a boat..woo hoo
WM Victoria BC
Rockaway Beach OR.
Chinook Pass WA
Sunland WA

Fall
Columbia River
Chinook Pass WA
Sunland WA


----------



## kenie

Jan 28 - Feb 10. Getting married on Maui...  :whoopie: 
 Feb 10-16. hopefully still married on the Big Island.  

May 5 - 19. Royal Sands.  

My better half says no more trips next year since she only gets 2 weeks of holidays. I'll have to send her boss a fruit basket....


----------



## GrayFal

Bringing in the New Year in Aruba - BGVC La Cabana & Marriott Surf/Ocean Club.
Jan/Feb - 3 week trip to Australia/New Zealand - cruise
Feb - long weekend Marriott Fairway Villas
March - Grand Cayman - Morritt's Tortuga/Grand
April - long weekend BGVC Solara Surfside, Miami
June - Residence at Crane, Barbados
Sept/Oct - Harborside Atlantis & Marriott Frenchmens Cove STT
Nov - Windjammer Landing, St Lucia
Dec - New Years Eve, NYC

I love TSing


----------



## dougp26364

Jan. - Oahu HI
March - Palm Desert, CA
May - Boston, MA
June - Estes Park, CO
July - Breckenridge, CO
August - Branson, MO
Sept. - Branson, MO
Nov - Palm Beach Shores, FL
Dec. - Branson, MO

note: Branson is a 5 hour drive. We often take a few weekend trips there to getaway in addition to going for a full week EOY.


----------



## ronandjoan

dwojo said:


> Orlando in Jan.
> Miami in April
> Williamsburg in May
> Scottsdale/Sedona in Oct.



Meet Tuggers Jan 18 at the Golden Corral near disney!


----------



## chapjim

Some or all of the following:

Dec 30, 2011-Jan 6, 2012:  La Belle Maison (New Orleans)
Jan 7-14:  Wyndham Santa Barbara (Pompano Beach, FL)
March 17-24 and maybe March 24-31:  The Resort On Cocoa Beach (Washington Nationals Spring Training in Viera, FL)
May 25-June 1:  Quarter House (New Orleans)
July 28-August 4:  Wyndham Santa Barbara
November 24-December 1:  Quarter House (New Orleans)

You might think we like New Orleans, South Florida, and Cocoa Beach.  You're right!


----------



## gwenco

February - Kauai!! (non-timeshare condo)

May - Branson - Surrey Grand Crowne Resort

June - Beaver Creek - Westin

retiring - hopefully in August!!! and then to our new mountain property home in Salida, Co!:whoopie: 

November - Hilton Head - Marriott Monarch


----------



## chriskre

So far I've only got the beginning of the year and the end planned.  
I'll have to fill in the blanks as I go along. 

January/Feb is Barcelona and then a Mediterranean cruise on Costa.

December is New Years Eve at Manhattan Club. 

I know there will be a few visits to the mouse house and the beach but I'm gonna play it by ear and see what cool exchanges I can get.


----------



## Larry

I am starting a string of what I consider some great vacations.


1) December 2-18. Windjammer Landing St. Lucia then inter Island flight to Residence at the Crane Barbados.

2) January- Aruba 16 days starting with Hyatt Regency Aruba then two weeks at LaCabana

3) February or March? May be going back to Aruba for week 8 or week 12 as I just bought two more weeks to either rent out or use.

4) April- Annual family vacation for Passover/Easter spring break at Vacation Village at Weston, Florida.

5) July-including July 4th to Bermuda staying at St. Georges Club

6) August/September - Planet Hollywood towers by Westgate for week of labor day

7) November- Cancun for Thanksgiving week at Westin Lagunnamar

8) December- We own week 51 at Playa Linda Aruba and I may not rent this out for the first time in 10 years and actually use it.

Being retired is fantastic!!!!!


----------



## onthego

Bonnet Creek - Orlando  Jan thru Apr.

Checkout our travel blog.
http://onthego-timesharetravels.blogspot.com/


----------



## Weimaraner

GrayFal said:


> Bringing in the New Year in Aruba - BGVC La Cabana & Marriott Surf/Ocean Club.
> Jan/Feb - 3 week trip to Australia/New Zealand - cruise
> Feb - long weekend Marriott Fairway Villas
> March - Grand Cayman - Morritt's Tortuga/Grand
> April - long weekend BGVC Solara Surfside, Miami
> June - Residence at Crane, Barbados
> Sept/Oct - Harborside Atlantis & Marriott Frenchmens Cove STT
> Nov - Windjammer Landing, St Lucia
> Dec - New Years Eve, NYC
> 
> I love TSing



Wow GrayFal you have my dream itinerary lined up! Some great choices!

For us:
Jan - Grand Cayman
April - Disney World/Orange Lake
August - Sheraton Broadway Plantation


----------



## WinniWoman

Our home resort in July and Sept - Smugglers Notch, VT

A t/s rental in the Kingdom of Fife, Scotland in June - Kilconquhar Castle Resort


----------



## TomR

March...Royal Islander in St. Maarten 2 weeks (home resort)
May...Planet Hollywood by Westgate in Las Vegas
June...LaCabana in Aruba 2 weeks (home resort)
July...Ridge Tahoe in Lake Tahoe 
August...Casa Ybel in Sanibel
October...Club La Pension in New Orleans
December...Royal Islander in St Maarten 2 weeks (home resort)


----------



## dwojo

dwojo said:


> Orlando in Jan.
> Miami in April
> Williamsburg in May
> Scottsdale/Sedona in Oct.


Change in plans for us. Orlando is up in the air until my wife recovers from surgery.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Get Well Quick.*




dwojo said:


> Orlando is up in the air until my wife recovers from surgery.


Best wishes for her complete recovery real soon. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## GregT

AwayWeGo said:


> Best wishes for her complete recovery real soon.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



+1 on this --- hoping for a rapid recovery...


----------



## klpca

Well, you are my peeps! When I mention our trips to most folks they can't understand how we travel this much, and others wonder *why* we travel this much!

Dec: conference in Vegas, staying at the Grand Chateau on an xyz (our first ts of any kind - I'm so excited!)
Dec: short trip to San Francisco, staying 3 nights at the Donatello
Jan: Pueblo Bonito Sunset Beach in Cabo
May: Memorial Day weekend at the Donatello
June: Maui Lea and Kona Hawaiian Resort
Nov: Tahoe @ Marriott Grand Residence


I was just diagnosed with rheumatoid arthritis this week so I told my husband that we are going to travel as much as possible because who knows if this will always be an option.


----------



## puppymommo

klpca said:


> I was just diagnosed with rheumatoid arthritis this week so I told my husband that we are going to travel as much as possible because who knows if this will always be an option.



Sorry to hear about this.  May you be able to enjoy many, many vacations to come!


----------



## Holly

Everything is contingent upon my Dad's health, but I still have to make plans:

March: Tobago - Sandy Point Beach Club

Mem Day weekend - Hershey

Two weeks in July (over 4th) - Berkshires - Oak & Spruce

End of July/Early August - Seeley Lake and Big Sky Montana/Yellowstone

End of August/Labor Day - Westbrook Ct.

Thanksgiving - Grand Bliss Nuevo Vallarta

That's Enough...lol


----------



## ronandjoan

klpca said:


> Well, you are my peeps! When I mention our trips to most folks they can't understand how we travel this much, and others wonder *why* we travel this much!
> 
> Dec: conference in Vegas, staying at the Grand Chateau on an xyz (our first ts of any kind - I'm so excited!)
> Dec: short trip to San Francisco, staying 3 nights at the Donatello
> Jan: Pueblo Bonito Sunset Beach in Cabo
> May: Memorial Day weekend at the Donatello
> June: Maui Lea and Kona Hawaiian Resort
> Nov: Tahoe @ Marriott Grand Residence
> 
> 
> I was just diagnosed with rheumatoid arthritis this week so I told my husband that we are going to travel as much as possible because who knows if this will always be an option.



You are really jumping on the timeshare wagon and you willl LOVE it!


----------



## ronandjoan

Holly said:


> Everything is contingent upon my Dad's health, but I still have to make plans:



Yep, that's how we are....3 elderly parents


----------



## klpca

ronandjoan said:


> You are really jumping on the timeshare wagon and you willl LOVE it!



Thanks for the encouragement. We've always traveled a lot and have usually rented condos on vrbo. It required a lot of work to find anything for $100 per night, and we always paid significantly more in Hawaii so I know that even though we have to pay maintenance fees it still is a lot less to go the  timeshare route over renting a condo. My poor husband keeps saying, can we at least see what we are buying? I'm glad the first stop is Grand Chateau. That ought to make a good first impression!



> Sorry to hear about this. May you be able to enjoy many, many vacations to come!


Thanks. Just going to make the best of it. Luckily it's not in my hands so I feel very blessed.


----------



## donnaval

Just one trip locked in so far - two weeks at the Royal Mayan in Cancun, starting January 21.

Have tons of TPUs and deposits to use, so I'm sure we'll be packing in a lot of trips!


----------



## ScubaKat

DVC - AKV - March, 2012
Lakeshore Reserve - March, 2012
Frenchman's Cove - May, 2012
Ocean Pointe - July, 2012
OceanWatch - August, 2012
Manhattan Club - Christmas, 2012

Probably looking for another week for the fall with DVC or in Aruba...


----------



## pkyorkbeach

June 9-16 Star Island in Florida-airfare already booked
July-Holly Tree in Cape Cod

excited about both vacations


----------



## talkamotta

First year of retirement, so options will come up during the year.  So far:

May-June: Washington and Oregon. 

October-2 weeks but will be 3. Gatlinburg, Hilton Head and will add Longboat Key, Fl 


The first 3 months I will be helping my son in a warmer climate and summer family will be coming in from out of town.


----------



## yumdrey

*Jan* - Harborside Atlantis, Bahamas

*Feb* - Disney's Bay Lake Tower, FL

*March Spring Break* - Marriott OceanWatch, Myrtle Beach

*April Easter Break* - Hyatt Wild Oak Ranch, Texas

*May (my Birthday)* - Hyatt Coconut Plantation, FL

*June & July* (long west coast trip) :
Marriott's Timber Lodge, CA
Marriott's Summit Watch, UT
Marriott's Grand Chateau, NV
Hyatt High Sierra Lodge, NV
Four Seasons Aviara, CA
Four Seasons Punta Mita, Mexico

*mid to late July* - Westin St. John, USVI (2 weeks)

*August* - Marriott Fairway Villas, NJ

*Later August* - Westin Kaanapali, Maui

*November (Thanksgiving week)* - Marriott's Beach Place Towers, FL

*December (NYE week)* - cruise


----------



## heathpack

Impressive!



yumdrey said:


> *Jan* - Harborside Atlantis, Bahamas
> 
> *Feb* - Disney's Bay Lake Tower, FL
> 
> *March Spring Break* - Marriott OceanWatch, Myrtle Beach
> 
> *April Easter Break* - Hyatt Wild Oak Ranch, Texas
> 
> *May (my Birthday)* - Hyatt Coconut Plantation, FL
> 
> *June & July* (long west coast trip) :
> Marriott's Timber Lodge, CA
> Marriott's Summit Watch, UT
> Marriott's Grand Chateau, NV
> Hyatt High Sierra Lodge, NV
> Four Seasons Aviara, CA
> Four Seasons Punta Mita, Mexico
> 
> *mid to late July* - Westin St. John, USVI (2 weeks)
> 
> *August* - Marriott Fairway Villas, NJ
> 
> *Later August* - Westin Kaanapali, Maui
> 
> *November (Thanksgiving week)* - Marriott's Beach Place Towers, FL
> 
> *December (NYE week)* - cruise


----------



## GregT

yumdrey said:


> *Jan* - Harborside Atlantis, Bahamas
> 
> *Feb* - Disney's Bay Lake Tower, FL
> 
> *March Spring Break* - Marriott OceanWatch, Myrtle Beach
> 
> *April Easter Break* - Hyatt Wild Oak Ranch, Texas
> 
> *May (my Birthday)* - Hyatt Coconut Plantation, FL
> 
> *June & July* (long west coast trip) :
> Marriott's Timber Lodge, CA
> Marriott's Summit Watch, UT
> Marriott's Grand Chateau, NV
> Hyatt High Sierra Lodge, NV
> Four Seasons Aviara, CA
> Four Seasons Punta Mita, Mexico
> 
> *mid to late July* - Westin St. John, USVI (2 weeks)
> 
> *August* - Marriott Fairway Villas, NJ
> 
> *Later August* - Westin Kaanapali, Maui
> 
> *November (Thanksgiving week)* - Marriott's Beach Place Towers, FL
> 
> *December (NYE week)* - cruise



Wow.....sounds like a great 2012!!!  Enjoy your trips!


----------



## CapriciousC

vacationcrazy said:


> September 2012 - Bar Harbor, ME, Acadia National Park - non timeshare



Lovely!  DH and I took our very first vacation together to Bar Harbor, and we just loved it 

Hubby has a business trip to Santa Barbara the first week of January, so DD and I are hoping to join him before she starts back to school.

March/Spring Break: Norwegian cruise to Honduras, Belize, Mexico

July 4th week: Washington, DC (cashing in Marriott points to stay at the JW Marriott)

September: Disney World (this is a field trip with DD's school, so I doubt we'll get much choice about where to stay)

The kiddo gets a four day weekend for Columbus Day each year in October, so I'm hoping to squeeze a quick trip in there, as well.  SIL and BIL have just moved to Austin, Texas, which sounds promising


----------



## Dzalumni

Wyndham Glacier Canyon - Thanksgiving Week
Wyndham Glacier Canyon - 1st Weekend in June (Race weekend)


----------



## Bucky

February/March            Marriott Manor Club at Ford's Colony (Quilt Show)
March/April                  Marriott Grande Vista (4wks)
April                           Wyndham Old Town Alexandria
August                        Marriott OceanWatch (2wks)

I'm sure there will be more but that's what is booked so far. Probably do Cancun in October.


----------



## stugy

Feb 11 to March 24  Puerto Vallarta at the Sheraton Buganvilias and Lindo Mar
June 10 to 17  Williamsburg,  Powhatan Plantation
June 22 to 29th  Hershey Resort (or may rent it out)
July 14 ti 21  Presidential Resort at Chancellorsville, Va
July 28th to Aug 4th   Berkshires  Oak and Spruce Resort
Aug 11 to Aug 18  Foxhunt Resort Saphire Valley, NC
Aug 18 to Aug 25th  Foxrun Resort Lake Lure, NC
Sept 9 to Sept 23  Peppertree Atlantic Beach, NC
Oct 14 ti Oct 21, Cabins at Green Mountain, Branson Missouri
Pat


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

As I posted elsewhere recently, I make it a point to never post my travel plans on a public BBS.


----------



## Fern Modena

Steve,
Fussy, fussy, fussy.  Me?  Heck, I plan to spend some time in Las Vegas this year. 

Fern



T_R_Oglodyte said:


> As I posted elsewhere recently, I make it a point to never post my travel plans on a public BBS.


----------



## Judy

Two timeshare weeks in March at the Royal Bali Beach Club, followed by two nights at a hotel in Singapore; 58 day cruise from there to London.  I have yet to receive a confirmation for a London timeshare.  Probably going to have to stay in a hotel there too.

Home for the summer, then 3 weeks at Buddy Dive Bonaire.


----------



## chellej

Jan SE Idaho - non timeshare
March - Lake Pend Orielle
May/June  Shell Beach boy, hanalei bay, Maui Schooner
July  - Lake Pend Orielle
Sept Crane Beach resort - Barbados

We likewise have to work around my 93 yo dad....the 3 trips in the middle either DH or I will be at home with him.  DH goes to the mountains...I go to Hawaii.  Looking forward to when we can travel together again for more than a few days.


----------



## Carolinian

Timeshares - UK (3 resorts), Malta, and Italy.

Non-timeshare - Corsica, Norway and Sweden, Poland, Crimea (Ukraine)

Work - Lithuania, Republic of Georgia, Armenia, possibly Tunisia


----------



## Lardan

WOW!  I feel like some of these deserve a congradulations, I hope that everyone posting has a memorable vacationing 2012.

So far we have scheduled: April- Bonnet Creek, June- BeachPlace Towers followed by Ocean Pointe.

I'm sure we'll squeeze something else in sometime like August or Thanksgiving.


----------



## CapriciousC

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> As I posted elsewhere recently, I make it a point to never post my travel plans on a public BBS.



I can see your point - I guess in some ways I'm both more and less cautious than you are.  I never use my real name on an open forum.  Other than a city name, I never give specifics about my location.  Never reveal the names of friends/family members/etc.  Not even first names.  Never reveal where I work.  My e-mail address is hidden, and doesn't contain any personally identifying information, anyway.

When I'm feeling very "Secret Squirrel", I visit websites via a proxy server   Ironically, I picked that habit up from my computer geek brother who worries about being "on the grid".


----------



## djohn75087

We are first yr Wyndham point owners and we have a big 2012 planned.

March ( spring break) Nashville: Could have to cancel this one b/c of a promotion test I'm studying for.

June- Seiverville Tn.

June- vegas

Sept. Pagosa Springs for my annual solo motorcycle trip

Nov. Branson for Thanksgiving


----------



## AnnaS

Lot's of great plans here.

We plan on visiting (driving) Virginia (D.C) this summer a few days and back to WDW early December to see the Christmas decorations for the first time (nothing big - son is getting married in September).


----------



## vacationlover2

We are doing

Winter    Trapp Family Guest Houses

Spring     Four Seasons Aviara
                 Rental house in florida keys

Summer     Marriott Manor club
                      Still trying to rent four seasons scottsdale
                       2 weeks Disney non timeshare

Fall             Harborside at Atlantis


----------



## Timeshare Von

Our only firm plan thus far in 2012 is two weeks (4/20-5/6) to Ireland.  One week (actually 5 nights) will be in a timeshare and the rest of the time will be traveling the country, staying in other types of accommodations including a B&B and castle.


----------



## classiclincoln

classiclincoln said:


> While technically not 2012, Cayman Islands over winter break.
> St. Maartin for spring break.
> Car show in Chattanooga in May.
> Denver in August for a long weekend/conference.
> Spanish Mediterranean for a week in July followed by a week's cruise of the eastern Mediterranean.
> 
> Put our request in for next year's winter break; we'll see where we end up.



Can't believe what just happened this morning.  Get to the office, open my email and find a confirmation for a 2 BR unit at Sands of Kahana in Maui for winter break 2012!  Check in is 12/21/12.  We put in our request the end of October, and gave up 3 BR Grande Vista week 35 to get it.  Only 6 weeks!!! YAY   

We LOVE our timeshares!!!


----------



## heathpack

heathpack said:


> January:  Oahu Aulani and Big Island HGVC Kings Land
> April:  Cabo Grand Mayan Los Cabos and Welk Sirena Del Mar
> August:  Will sail our sailboat up to Santa Barbara for a week, probably spending a night or two anchored in the Channel Islands National Park
> Nov/Dec:  Maybe NYC?
> 
> H



Ok, the plan is complete!

Nov/Dec: One week NYC private apt Thanksgiving, followed by 1 week Grand Luxxe Riveria Maya.  That will be an interesting trip to pack for!

H


----------



## pointsjunkie

jan-orlando disney property TS
feb-palm spring TS 2 weeks, orlando, southern florida
mar-AZ TS
apr- mass. TS
may -Atlanis TS
june undecided
july-buffalo, niagara falls

still planning the rest of the year.


----------



## Twinkstarr

NYE-Boyne Mt. MI
Presidents' Day weekend-Shanty Creek, MI
April- Old Town Alexandria VA

As for the rest of the year, kind of on hold at the moment as the school district is planning a "major change to school schedule based on best practices of other excellent districts." 

 Going to meetings this means starting the year earlier or later, different schedules for HS and K-8(great if you have a HS'er and a younger kid different spring breaks! HS gets whole T-giving week off etc ), balanced schedule, longer holiday breaks, shorter holiday breaks. 

 Of course the new schedule will have both parents and teachers grumbling, and my guess it will be nothing close to the options that has been shown to parent/teacher/principal groups.


----------



## pianodinosaur

*Vacation Plans for 2012*

We will be going on a Royal Caribbean Cruise out of Galveston in January 2012 using HGVC points.  We have an AC for the Royal Islander in Cancun for late June 2012. What are your tentative plans for 2012?


----------



## catwgirl

Vegas, Grand Cayman and Hilton Head.  Nothing else for 2012 right now.


----------



## dioxide45

There is an ongoing thread in the Travel Info forum on this subject.

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=159406


----------



## Ginny

March - New Orleans
May - Tradewinds Cruise Belize
August - San Francisco 

Looking forward to this!


----------



## DonnaD

*2012 plans*

January 9--February 18 we will be in Mazatlan at 5 different resorts.
October/November we will spend a few weeks in Italy and take a Grand Circle Tour. Can't wait....it is on my bucket list!:whoopie:


----------



## lprstn

I love these post :-D

Here's mine.

Jan - Disney's Beach Club Villas (#DV02) - Wyndham
Feb - Shawnee Crestview - 2br - Wyndham
Apr - Wyndham SeaWatch Plantation - 2br  - Wyndham
June - Royal Holiday Club Cala - 2br  Puerto Rico  - RCI by Wyndham
Aug - Anchorage Resort & Yacht, Key Largo - FL 1bed- RCI by Wyndham
Nov- Carnival 5-Day cruise, Miami Fl 
Nov- Anchorage Resort & Yacht, Key Largo-Fl 1bed-  RCI by Sheraton Vistana
Dec-Sheraton Broadway, Myrtle Beach 2bed - RCI by Wyndham


----------



## caribbeansun

Cayman in Feb, Cayman in May, Sweden in Aug, Baltic cruise in Aug, Paris in Sept, Caribbean cruise in Nov...so far


----------



## Sandy VDH

I have booked: over the next 12 months

Wyndham Panama City Beach
Wyndham Bonnet Creek, Orlando
Grand Beach, Orlando,
Wyndham Magestic Sun, Destin
Wyndham La Cascada, SA TX
Grand Mayan RM - brother
Grand Pallium, Jamaica - friends
Tradewinds Cruise Club, BVI
Tradewinds Cruise Blux, St Marten

unfortunately, they are NOT all my, but are friends and family as well.


----------



## spirits

*Banff and more Banff*

Banff for Xmas/New Years with hubbie, assorted kids, nephews and granddog (depending on the day). Spring break in Banff, summer on Vancouver Island for a couple of weeks, week in August in Banff and if I retire, a few fall days in Banff.  I love having family close: Banff  is within driving distance so kids can come for a few days and then go home to be with friends.  And as long as mom and dad pay for the units, family magically appear.   I used to think I wanted them to come up for the whole week but a few days satisfy my nesting instincts yet I am not cooking and having "company" for the whole week. And I get some  hubbie canoodelling time in.
Have I mentioned how much I love Banff?
Just a plug for the staff.  They treat us like gold, the lady in the office who arranges bonus days for me is wonderful and so I ask myself why would I go anywhere else?
Merry Christmas fellow Tuggers.  May the joy of the season be with you and  Happy Holidays for all.


----------



## MOXJO7282

Maui Feb 12-28


----------



## Bxian

January 2012 Charter Club of Marco Beach (Home Resort).  Miss it already!
June-Chicago for a work conference
November-trying to get to Napa or Carmel/Pacific Grove areas via SFX

Envious of those of you with the time to do more travel-we had to cancel an Alaska cruise for work related reasons-I think that this year I am going to delve into RCI Extra Vacations and or SFX Lifestyle weeks to see what we can come up with.


----------



## Twinkstarr

Twinkstarr said:


> NYE-Boyne Mt. MI
> Presidents' Day weekend-Shanty Creek, MI
> April- Old Town Alexandria VA
> 
> As for the rest of the year, kind of on hold at the moment as the school district is planning a "major change to school schedule based on best practices of other excellent districts."
> 
> Going to meetings this means starting the year earlier or later, different schedules for HS and K-8(great if you have a HS'er and a younger kid different spring breaks! HS gets whole T-giving week off etc ), balanced schedule, longer holiday breaks, shorter holiday breaks.
> 
> Of course the new schedule will have both parents and teachers grumbling, and my guess it will be nothing close to the options that has been shown to parent/teacher/principal groups.



Well, after all the BS, the schedule went back to our old one, starting Wednesday before Labor Day. And no separate schedule for high school. Big relief.

So adding on to the above, 

End of July-Park Plaza in Beaver Creek for the Vail Dance Festival(get that off my bucket list).

Early November-DVC SSR for Epcot Food & Wine.

May pull the trigger with the Wyndham points for a Xmas/NYE trip or MLK weekend trip to WDW with my DVC points.


----------



## HenryT

March: St Maarten - La Vista Beach Resort
June: Outer Banks - House rental
August: North Conway, NH - Eastern Slope Inn
November: Paradise Island - Harborside


----------



## DorotaG

Spring break: Grand Cayman (Moritts Grand)
Summer: Hilton Head (Egret Point)
Christmas: Cabo, MX

Work is getting in a way of my travels, just changed jobs and have only 15 days of PTO   - down from 27


----------



## WinniWoman

DorotaG said:


> Spring break: Grand Cayman (Moritts Grand)
> Summer: Hilton Head (Egret Point)
> Christmas: Cabo, MX
> 
> Work is getting in a way of my travels, just changed jobs and have only 15 days of PTO   - down from 27



I feel for ya!~ Our company says we max out at 28 - can't earn any more PTO days ever! Yikes!


----------



## jqg1956

Here's our 2012 itinerary - wish I was retired to fill in the other months!

Jan - Puerto Rico (Club Cala)
Feb - Cabo (PBSB)
May - Bermuda (SGC)
Oct - Bermuda (SGC)
Nov - St. John (SRV)


----------



## classiclincoln

classiclincoln said:


> While technically not 2012, Cayman Islands over winter break.
> St. Maartin for spring break.
> Car show in Chattanooga in May.
> Denver in August for a long weekend/conference.
> Spanish Mediterranean for a week in July followed by a week's cruise of the eastern Mediterranean.
> 
> Put our request in for next year's winter break; we'll see where we end up.



Got Sands of Kahana in Maui for 2012 winter break.  We're happy!


----------



## Ridewithme38

Ridewithme38 said:


> So far i have booked some pretty average vacations:
> 
> Feb 18-25 Woodstone at Massanutten (presidents week)
> May 25-28 Hershey Suites (Memorial weekend)
> July 1-8 Wyndham Patriots Place (4th of July)
> 
> And am still looking for something for late August(beach, pool, sun) and a Selfish(Daddy only trip) around the end of December to someplace VERY warm...
> 
> 
> What about you guys, do you have any place fun booked for 2012?



So this changed...

Feb 18-25 Woodstone at Massanutten (presidents week)
May 25-28 Hershey Suites (Memorial weekend)
Looking for ideas for week 28(July 11th is My Birthday)
August 26-Sept 2 Governors Green(last days before school starts)



mpumilia said:


> I feel for ya!~ Our company says we max out at 28 - can't earn any more PTO days ever! Yikes!



My company has the same thing with 28 days...Everyone is rushing to use all their days by the end of the year....and i've usually used all of mine by September!


----------



## shagnut

Ginny said:


> March - New Orleans
> May - Tradewinds Cruise Belize
> August - San Francisco
> 
> Looking forward to this!



OMG tradewins/Belize  Let me know how it goes. My dream!!

shaggy


----------



## shagnut

Had to cancel the Caymans 
April: Wyndham / Nashville
July: Sanibel
Oct: Have a search for Santa Fe

I envy all of you with your many trips. 
My financial situation has changed but
I am still so thankful I'm doing ok.  

shaggy


----------



## momeason

April 7-14       Sedona Summit-first time
April 14-15     Grand Canyon
April 15-22     Las Vegas- Grand Chateau
travel 2 days
April 24-26     Hot Springs National Park, AR
April 26-May3 Branson, MO  Marriott Willow Ridge-also first visit
not sure after that

Sept 15-22    Sanibel Island-Shell Island Beach Club-first time
maybe some more FL time

Oct 21-28     Charleston- Church Street Inn

4 of these are qualified for XYZs and we have one more studio.
I hate to waste these so we may add more trips. Who can pass up $170 weeks.   We had lots of II deposits from before they changed the rules. Next year we will only have 2 deposits.
First year my DH has been retired. Having fun!
Went shagging in MB in January at mid winter SOS. Stayed at Marriott Ocean Watch. The Branson trip is an XYZ on that.


----------



## Twinkstarr

Twinkstarr said:


> Well, after all the BS, the schedule went back to our old one, starting Wednesday before Labor Day. And no separate schedule for high school. Big relief.
> 
> So adding on to the above,
> 
> End of July-Park Plaza in Beaver Creek for the Vail Dance Festival(get that off my bucket list).
> 
> Early November-DVC SSR for Epcot Food & Wine.
> 
> May pull the trigger with the Wyndham points for a Xmas/NYE trip or MLK weekend trip to WDW with my DVC points.



Added a June weekend trip to the Wyndham Great Smokies Lodge. Boys want to go hiking! About fell over at that one, thought for them the water park was the big draw.


----------



## Tomg

*2012 travel*

We did Simpson Bay, St Maarten, and Antigua Village, Antigua in January.  
Capistrano Beach, CA in May.
Hanalei Bay, Kauai in December.


----------



## Fletcher921

Jan Park City, UT
Feb Sheraton Mountain Vista, CO
Apr  Los Abrigados, Sedona, AZ
May The Whaler, Maui, HI
Aug Westin Riverfront, CO
Sep/Oct Northern Italy


----------



## Bee

March - Key West
October - Kauai & Maui

We may go on a trip that doesn't require air transportation during the summer months.  After all, the weather in California and the West Coast is beautiful in the summertime. I'm thinking Yosemite.

Enjoy your vacations!
Bee


----------



## momeason

Add Niagra Falls...at Niagra on the Lake with theatre and wineries. I am excited. May 6-13. We will be gone for 6 weeks..not Ron and Joan yet, but working on it!


----------



## cwn

January 13-16 Laguna Beach, Ca
February 17-20 Big Bear Lake, Ca(home resort Lagonita Lodge)
June 16-22 Palm Springs, Ca
July 29-August 21, Maui

....Still working on something in Ca for March 30-April 6


----------



## IngridN

May...our annual 2 weeks at Aruba Surf Club
August...Branson with MIL for her 90th

Our 4th week TBD awaiting word if DH will go to Rio on business. If yes, Rio and Buenos Aires to take in a tango. If not, will decide between going back to Paris (just there last Oct) or Orlando (DH is a  mouse kid by heart).

Ingrid


----------



## capjak

Jan-Park City Utah, Summit Watch
Feb 25-Maui, HI  WKORV-N
Oct-Orlando  MGV


----------



## pmasten

*Pietro*

This is my first posting, and we'll be doing our first timeshare vacations this year.  
Whistler Vacation Club later this month
Shearwater in Hawaai in April
Finally Birch Bay in Washington in October.


----------



## glypnirsgirl

Since joining this forum, I have gone so crazy, I have used every one of my 2012 weeks. (Five weeks in Hawaii [not all for me - most for my staff] and one week in Aruba. Two weeks at Williamsburg at the Marriott Fords Colony. Two weeks that I was not able to use and not able to rent because they were exchanges (both at BCV).


----------



## Ridewithme38

glypnirsgirl said:


> Since joining this forum, I have gone so crazy, I have used every one of my 2012 weeks. (Five weeks in Hawaii [not all for me - most for my staff] and one week in Aruba. Two weeks at Williamsburg at the Marriott Fords Colony. Two weeks that I was not able to use and not able to rent because they were exchanges (both at BCV).



You know, those exchange are ok to give away free to your favorite forum member


----------



## blueparrot

Timeshare:
Sint Maarten
Hawaii
Germany

non-timeshare
England
Savannah


----------



## LouiseG

March 24*March 30 in Bonaire w/1 day more in Curacao while in the neighborhood.
Week surrounding June 23rd in Michigan for 50 yr reunion
October we'll be at Morritt's for my birthday.

Wishing I would win the Lotto or Powerball so I could completely retire and simply travel with my grand kids for the rest of my days


----------



## momeason

*Add Niagra Falls and Orlando*



momeason said:


> April 7-14       Sedona Summit-first time
> April 14-15     Grand Canyon
> April 15-22     Las Vegas- Grand Chateau
> travel 2 days
> April 24-26     Hot Springs National Park, AR
> April 26-May3 Branson, MO  Marriott Willow Ridge-also first visit
> not sure after that
> 
> Sept 15-22    Sanibel Island-Shell Island Beach Club-first time
> maybe some more FL time
> 
> Oct 21-28     Charleston- Church Street Inn
> 
> 4 of these are qualified for XYZs and we have one more studio.
> I hate to waste these so we may add more trips. Who can pass up $170 weeks.   We had lots of II deposits from before they changed the rules. Next year we will only have 2 deposits.
> First year my DH has been retired. Having fun!
> Went shagging in MB in January at mid winter SOS. Stayed at Marriott Ocean Watch. The Branson trip is an XYZ on that.



Add Victorian Villas at Niagra on the Lake, Ontario-May 6-13
Marriott Grand Chateau-Orlando- May 31-June 7  XYZ on Sedona trip.

We still have 4 more potential XYZs and one more studio deposit. It is tough trying to get all these trips in. Still working off old grid Wyndham II deposits which expire in Jan,2013.
I did have to make a 1 BR deposit of 2012 points to take advantage of the Niagra Falls opportunity.
We will only have 2 or 3 trips next year with Wyndham's new deposit grid unless we do getaways or rent.


----------



## kool_kat

Janury - mother/daughter trip to Vegas
June - Aruba (divi beach & golf)
July - Gatlinburg cabin 
August - girl's Vegas weekend
December - NYC (Hilton W57th St)


----------



## moonstone

I hope you have a really clear day & a good pair of binoculars to see Niagara Falls from Toronto! 
~Diane


----------



## Ridewithme38

Ok, i'm depressed!

Most of you are retired with kids out of school?  My vacations look pathetic in comparision to some of you taking 10+ Weeks a year!


----------



## momeason

Ridewithme38 said:


> Ok, i'm depressed!
> 
> Most of you are retired with kids out of school?  My vacations look pathetic in comparision to some of you taking 10+ Weeks a year!



My DH just retired. This is our first year doing a bunch of trips. I am working off banked deposits. Wyndham increased points needed for deposit so we will never have as many opportunities again as we have this year. ( Unless we buy more and I am really trying not to do that, but I have been very tempted ) We may not be able to use all our bonus weeks available this year, but we are trying valiantly!


----------



## momeason

moonstone said:


> I hope you have a really clear day & a good pair of binoculars to see Niagara Falls from Toronto!
> ~Diane



I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## puppymommo

*Buy where you can use*

This has been a mantra on TUBS for as long as I've been on here: Buy where you can use. In other words, don't depend on exchanges, availability can change at any time.  Also have an option you can drive to.

The two timeshare we own (Silverleaf and Wyndham) both have properties we can drive to.  That is especially good this year because we simply cannot afford any airfare.  The only way we can go on vacation this year to somewhere we can drive in a day or less, and no hotel stays.

So far this looks like what we will do:
June  Silverleaf's Timber Creek  DeSoto, MO (internal exchange)
July   Silverleaf's Ozark Mtn Resort Branson area  our deeded week
Nov   Wyndham Branson (haven't made reservation yet) Veteran's week

Nothing exotic but at least we will be getting away. We've stayed at all these resorts so we know what we'll be getting.

I have an RCI deposit that expires 1/31/13 (about 14 tpus) that I may have to let go rather than pay the exchange fee.  Sigh.


----------



## TravelMamma

Wow, I can't believe all the traveling everyone does!  And my hubby thinks I am obsessed about traveling......well, at least we only have 2 trips planned this year.  I should show him these posts, maybe he won't think I am so crazy when I talk about trip planning.

So here's mine:
April-Aruba, Marriott's Ocean Club
November- Turks and Caicos, Alexandra Resort & Spa

And awaiting an exchange confirmation for April 2013....we'll see where that takes us, hopefully St. Kitts, St. Thomas, St. John, St. Lucia, Curacao or the Cayman Islands.

Happy Travels to everyone!


----------



## jennyc

april vaca to orlando fl @ westgate vacation villas ..great resort..and a couple of days in tampa fl. to see some dolphins and do florida aquarium.


----------



## dbmarch

Plantation Village, Grand Cayman    August.
Luxor, Las Vegas  October   -- comped for a timeshare presentation  

Looking to book Key West sometime within a year.


----------



## bdmauk

March - Massanutten
October - Bonnet Creek
Summer - ???


----------



## siesta

jqg1956 said:


> Here's our 2012 itinerary - wish I was retired to fill in the other months!
> 
> Jan - Puerto Rico (Club Cala)
> Feb - Cabo (PBSB)
> May - Bermuda (SGC)
> Oct - Bermuda (SGC)
> Nov - St. John (SRV)


St george club looks nice, saw some 1br availability via rci for may '12 the other day and almost bit. Not sure how it is to be on eastern end, ferry is like an hour to hamilton, and im sure taxis are expensive.


----------



## DrBopp

July    San Francisco, Wyndham Canterbury
October  Paridise Island, Bahamas or Las Vegas... Haven't decided


----------



## Twinkstarr

Cancelled the WDW world trip in November and are headed to Disneyland instead. Have Worldmark Anaheim booked, but will be trying for VGC with my DVC points at the 7 month. 

Of course I've already  started planning out 2013, It's a Beach Cottage at DVC VB year, so the 11 month reminder is set in my calendar.


----------



## WinniWoman

puppymommo said:


> This has been a mantra on TUBS for as long as I've been on here: Buy where you can use. In other words, don't depend on exchanges, availability can change at any time.  Also have an option you can drive to.
> 
> The two timeshare we own (Silverleaf and Wyndham) both have properties we can drive to.  That is especially good this year because we simply cannot afford any airfare.  The only way we can go on vacation this year to somewhere we can drive in a day or less, and no hotel stays.
> 
> So far this looks like what we will do:
> June  Silverleaf's Timber Creek  DeSoto, MO (internal exchange)
> July   Silverleaf's Ozark Mtn Resort Branson area  our deeded week
> Nov   Wyndham Branson (haven't made reservation yet) Veteran's week
> 
> Nothing exotic but at least we will be getting away. We've stayed at all these resorts so we know what we'll be getting.
> 
> I have an RCI deposit that expires 1/31/13 (about 14 tpus) that I may have to let go rather than pay the exchange fee.  Sigh.



That's my Mantra too!


----------



## jimp1072

Feb: Palm Desert 
April: Puerto Vallarta
July: Lake Tahoe
July: Las Vegas
July: Durango, CO
Dec: Cabo


----------



## jjluhman

January - Beach Place Towers, Fort Lauderdale (Great trip!)
July - Harbour Club -Hilton Head
October/November -Hopefully Atlantis, but also have Marriott Crystal Shores on that request since Atlantis is such a long shot!


----------



## Beefnot

April - Welk Resort Escondido
July - Marriott Desert Springs Villas, Palm Springs


----------



## Fern Modena

Lucky me, I am going to Las Vegas tomorrow.  The deli at South Point (a hidden gem) is calling me.  

Then I am going home because it will start raining sometime Sunday.  It is also suppose to be very windy tomorrow (possibly >50 mph) and there may be snow near the Sheep and Spring Mountains (not near me, I hope).


----------



## scootr5

March: Wyndham Glacier Canyon, Wisconsin Dells
June: Wyndham Glacier Canyon, Wisconsin Dells
June: Marriott Manor Club, Williamsburg, Va
July: Pensacola, Fl
August: Wyndham SeaWatch Plantation/Sheraton Broadway Plantation, Myrtle Beach, Sc
October: Wyndham Glacier Canyon, Wisconsin Dells


----------



## Ridewithme38

So my final and total 2012 vacation list is:



> Feb 18-25 Woodstone at Massanutten (presidents week)
> May 25-28 Hershey Suites (Memorial weekend)
> July 14-21 Ski Side Village
> August 26-Sept 2 Governors Green



This is about the Ideal times and locations for me for this year....I hope i can do a nice Presidents week and Memorial weekend trip every year...Now time to start booking 2013


----------



## momeason

momeason said:


> April 7-14       Sedona Summit-first time
> April 14-15     Grand Canyon
> April 15-22     Las Vegas- Grand Chateau
> travel 2 days
> April 24-26     Hot Springs National Park, AR
> April 26-May3 Branson, MO  Marriott Willow Ridge-also first visit
> not sure after that
> 
> Sept 15-22    Sanibel Island-Shell Island Beach Club-first time
> maybe some more FL time
> 
> Oct 21-28     Charleston- Church Street Inn
> 
> 4 of these are qualified for XYZs and we have one more studio.
> I hate to waste these so we may add more trips. Who can pass up $170 weeks.   We had lots of II deposits from before they changed the rules. Next year we will only have 2 deposits.
> First year my DH has been retired. Having fun!
> Went shagging in MB in January at mid winter SOS. Stayed at Marriott Ocean Watch. The Branson trip is an XYZ on that.



Add Orlando-Marriott Grande Vista-1st week of June
Add New Orleans La Pensione mid December-got a 1 Br with my last 28k studio deposit. Cool things going on in NO at Christmas.
Still have bonus weeks.


----------



## shagnut

April ( counting down the days ) Nashville: TNA Lockdown & country music
What more could a redneck want.? 

July: Sanibel Island

Oct: Hoping for Santa Fe


----------



## hypnotiq

Ridewithme38 said:


> Ok, i'm depressed!
> 
> Most of you are retired with kids out of school?  My vacations look pathetic in comparision to some of you taking 10+ Weeks a year!



LOL. I think you and I probably two of the youngest two on here Ride.   Maybe in a few years when my daughter is older we should get together on a vacation. 

I get 6 weeks of vacation a year but my gf gets no vacation and she is in dental hygiene school so Im kind of stuck to her school schedule plus managing it with having my daughter 1/2 the time.  I'm lucky in that I'm kind of anal about making plans and can do so way in advance so, so far its working.

This years (2012) vacation (not including my racing).

Westin Ka'anapali North (Maui) 9/7-9/14
Villas @ Grand Californian (Disneyland) - 9/15-9/17
Pueblo Bonito Sunset Beach (Cabo) - 11/10-11/17
Pueblo Bonito Rose (Cabo) - 11/17-11/24
*Tentative* W. Caribbean cruise (Princess) 12/15-12/22

2013 Destination Plans (so far)

Villas @ Grand Californian (x2), 1 w/daughter
Aulani (daughter trip)
Westin Ka'anapali (daughter trip if Aulani doesnt happen)
Pueblo Bonito Sunset Beach
Bonnet Creek (if I get Aulani, otherwise DVC property)


----------



## puppymommo

*Buy where you can use*

Our situation this year proves the truth of the statement, buy where you can use.  We bought both our timeshares (Wyndham and Silverleaf) because they had more than one resort in an easy driving distance from us but the option to internally exchange (at no additional cost) to more distant locations.  We can also trade with RCI but in 12 years of ownership we have only used RCI one time.

This year we were hoping to go back to Florida (we've stayed at Wyndham Ocean Walk in Daytona Beach 2x and really enjoyed it).  But with DH being out of work and the price of gas, we can't really justify that type of trip.  We were planning to use our fixed Silverleaf unit in Branson this summer, but since we're going in November we decided to save money, bank our week internally and use it later.

So this looks like what we will do for 2012. Not very exciting but manageable financially.

June   Silverleaf's Timber Creek, DeSoto, Missouri (45 minutes from home)
November  Wyndham Branson for Veteran's week, 6 nights

The June trip will be just me  and the November trip will be DH and I.  DD will be off at college.  She is going to Germany for 2 1/2 weeks in June, so she doesn't need any other vacation!


----------



## laura1957

Gatlinburg Town Square  - June
Wyndham Nashville - September
Massanutten - November

5 day Long weekend to Long Island in July (non-timeshare, family reunion)

my husband has me almost convinced to try a cruise in December or January, otherwise Mexico in February


----------



## gnipgnop

Hilton Head Island - 3 weeks, 1 in Jan & 2 in Feb. (II & RCI)
Lake Harmony, PA ~ Willowbrook - April  (II)
Oahu, Maui - August  (RCI & II)
Vermont - October  (RCI)
and sent daughter and her family to Park City, Utah in February (RCI)


----------



## Talent312

Alright, already... Here's my skimpy list:
February -- Orlando (HGVC Parc Soliel)
April -- Jupiter Beach, Florida (4 days)
May -- Palm Beach, Florida (4days)
July -- Boston (Cruise to Halifax + St.John)
October -- Gatlinburg

_Perhaps its time to start a thread for 2013?_


----------



## dundey

Already taken:

Jan.   -   Bolton Valley, VT
Feb.   -   Lake Placid, NY
Feb.   -   Mt. Snow, VT

Still to come!

July    -     OBX (house rental with a group of 17)
August -   Orlando, Marriott Cyprus Harbor
Nov.    -    Orlando, Sheraton Vistana Fountains

Sometime in the Fall - France.


----------



## WalnutBaron

Taking my bride of 32 years to Rome, Tuscany, Florence, Milan, and Barcelona in late May, using an RCI exchange for a week in Tuscany.

Heading to San Diego in December for a post-harvest/post-crazy season getaway.

2013

Two weeks on Kauai in April...even now, I can't wait to feel those soft trade winds...sigh.


----------



## ScubaKat

Had a couple of change of plans..

Taken so far:
January:  Yoho beach club - Taiwan
March:  Marriott's Barony Beach Club
March:  Disney AKV - Savannah View

Coming up:
May:  Wyndham SeaWatch  (long weekend)
Memorial day week: Aruba SurfClub
June: Wyndham Ocean Boulevard (long weekend)
July: Wyndham SeaWatch
August: Marriott's OceanWatch 
Labor Day week: Disney's Beach Club 
Thanksgiving week: Marriott's Oceanana Palmns 



ScubaKat said:


> DVC - AKV - March, 2012
> Lakeshore Reserve - March, 2012
> Frenchman's Cove - May, 2012
> Ocean Pointe - July, 2012
> OceanWatch - August, 2012
> Manhattan Club - Christmas, 2012
> 
> Probably looking for another week for the fall with DVC or in Aruba...


----------



## ScubaKat

Our daughter just turned 3 so we are not stuck on a school schedule yet.. .  Company I work for is totally flexible so I also get to work while traveling as long as I have a phone and Internet.. 

Dh just changed jobs so his vacation time has been reduced but his new company is also flexible with working remotely so we'll see how that goes!



Ridewithme38 said:


> Ok, i'm depressed!
> 
> Most of you are retired with kids out of school?  My vacations look pathetic in comparision to some of you taking 10+ Weeks a year!


----------



## enma

March Las Vegas Marriott Grand Chateau - husband's annual golf trip with his buddies
March Branson Marriott Willow Ridge Lodge - spring break
June Aruba Surf Club
June Orlando Marriott Sabal Palms -thinking about giving this week to my nephew and his young family
August Fort Lauderdale Marriott Beach Place Towers
December Las Vegas Marriott Grand Chateau again

Unfortunately we are limited to school schedules. Wish schools would still have a week long fall break in October, that used to be my favorite time to travel.


----------



## heathpack

heathpack said:


> January:  Oahu Aulani and Big Island HGVC Kings Land
> April:  Cabo Grand Mayan Los Cabos and Welk Sirena Del Mar
> August:  Will sail our sailboat up to Santa Barbara for a week, probably spending a night or two anchored in the Channel Islands National Park
> Nov/Dec:  Maybe NYC?
> 
> H



Our latest version:
Jan: Aulani (Oahu) & HGVC Kings Land (Big Island)
April:  Grand Mayan Los Cabos and Welk Sirena del Mar
August: Santa Barbara via sailboat
Nov/Dec:  NYC 6 nights, Westin Lagunamar 5 nights, Grand Luxxe Riveria Maya (7 nights)

H


----------



## startinover

are you saying you are renting all those places for that price? i am super-new to this website.  going through divorce and trying to decide whether to keep one of the two hyatt vacation weeks we own, (coconut plantation and beach house in key west) OR 

get out of paying maintenance fees at all and simply rent from now on.  at your rental rates, it seems like a no brainer.  where/how did you book for those prices?


----------



## Twinkstarr

Twinkstarr said:


> Cancelled the WDW world trip in November and are headed to Disneyland instead. Have Worldmark Anaheim booked, but will be trying for VGC with my DVC points at the 7 month.
> 
> Of course I've already  started planning out 2013, It's a Beach Cottage at DVC VB year, so the 11 month reminder is set in my calendar.



It's the VGC for our Anaheim trip!!

And for 2013, yes I did get my Beach Cottage at DVC VB for Easter!


----------



## Phill12

First trip doesn't have us staying in a timeshare resort as we are flying next thru to Dallas for DD's wedding. We are baby sitting their house and dog and cat for a week. We rented them a unit in Maui for their honeymoon plus the Luau.:whoopie: 

 Then Aug 24th we are going back up to our home resort in Lake Tahoe at the Ridge! Life does slow down after 60! 


 PHIL :zzz:


----------



## Dori

Three weeks ago we did a family vacation (There were 11 of us, with 4 kids under 6 years old) to Cuba. It was lots of fun! Tomorrow, we are off to Las Vegas with some friends. We are staying at the Grandview. So far, we have no other plans for the rest of 2012.

Dori


----------



## Ridewithme38

Dori said:


> Three weeks ago we did a family vacation (There were 11 of us, with 4 kids under 6 years old) to Cuba. It was lots of fun! Tomorrow, we are off to Las Vegas with some friends. We are staying at the Grandview. So far, we have no other plans for the rest of 2012.
> 
> Dori



Are there any Timeshare in Cuba?


----------



## timesharepartners

*I'm going to ...*

My wife and I are planning a trip to the Dominican Republic in August. We're staying on the south side of the island which doesn't have as many tourist and crowds. Hoping to find some nice beaches with few other people to relax in the sun.


----------



## Dori

No, Ridewithme38. There are no TS's in Cuba at all. We did an all-inclusive and stayed in a hotel unit called a family suite. It had 2 double beds and a fold-up single cot. Makes you really miss timeshare units when you are in a hotel room for a week!

Dori


----------



## Beefnot

Dori said:


> No, Ridewithme38. There are no TS's in Cuba at all. We did an all-inclusive and stayed in a hotel unit called a family suite. It had 2 double beds and a fold-up single cot. Makes you really miss timeshare units when you are in a hotel room for a week!
> 
> Dori



11 people in a "family suite"? Third world luxury. What is enjoyable about that?


----------



## Dori

No, we had 3 suites! LOL

Dori


----------



## vacationhopeful

Ridewithme38 said:


> Are there any Timeshare in Cuba?



Ride,
OP is Canadian - they can vacation in Cuba.


----------



## Ridewithme38

vacationhopeful said:


> Ride,
> OP is Canadian - they can vacation in Cuba.



I wanna be Canadian! They have better beer then us


----------



## am1

vacationhopeful said:


> Ride,
> OP is Canadian - they can vacation in Cuba.



Ride can as well.  Just a little more difficult.


----------



## momeason

momeason said:


> April 7-14       Sedona Summit-first time
> April 14-15     Grand Canyon
> April 15-22     Las Vegas- Grand Chateau
> travel 2 days
> April 24-26     Hot Springs National Park, AR
> April 26-May3 Branson, MO  Marriott Willow Ridge-also first visit
> not sure after that
> 
> Sept 15-22    Sanibel Island-Shell Island Beach Club-first time
> maybe some more FL time
> 
> Oct 21-28     Charleston- Church Street Inn
> 
> 4 of these are qualified for XYZs and we have one more studio.
> I hate to waste these so we may add more trips. Who can pass up $170 weeks.   We had lots of II deposits from before they changed the rules. Next year we will only have 2 deposits.
> First year my DH has been retired. Having fun!
> Went shagging in MB in January at mid winter SOS. Stayed at Marriott Ocean Watch. The Branson trip is an XYZ on that.



We have been busy booking these XYZs. We added Marriott Grande Vista three times. 
First is May 31-June 6...before most schools are out.
Second time is Sept 22-29 following our Sanibel week.
Third week is Sept 29-Oct. 6 for my hubby to take a buddy to play golf.

I am taking 2 girlfriends to Royal Sands the week of Sept 29-Oct 6 while my hubby and another hubby are playing golf in Orlando. Hubby did not want
to go to Mexico. Looking forward to a trip with the girls.

We still have a 2 bedroom to XYZ and a studio. Don't know if we will do the studio. If I can get SBP with a limited kitchen we may go dancing in MB again.

Oh, I forgot to mention we booked New Orleans December 14-21. We got a 1 br from a studio. Go figure. Never been to NO. It is supposed to be beautiful at Christmas. Looking forward to it. 
We will be broke after this year of traveling. Our big trip above was wonderful. April-7-May 13.


----------



## channimal

May = Aruba Surf Club 1 wk (MRP)
Oct = Italy 2 wk (Umbria and Waldorf-Astoria Rome) (Rome done via HGVC pts to HH pts and Umbria via RCI exchange)


----------



## gnorth16

Ridewithme38 said:


> I wanna be Canadian! They have better beer then us



I have already contacted the Canadian government and they assured me that any attempt for Canadian citizenship by Ride will be denied!


----------



## Dori

:hysterical: :rofl: :hysterical: 

Dori


----------



## flexible

Ridewithme38 said:


> Are there any Timeshare in Cuba?



Ride,
Have you gone to Cuba yet?
We want to go.
Many of my classmates who had to "duck & cover" in October 1962 during the Cuban Missiles Crisis want to go with the classmates who showed up in Tampa & Miami schools that month doubling the attendence. We were in first grade and had NO IDEA why.

Most American go to Cuba from Cozumel or Cancun.

Let me know IF you are going to Cuba this year and what you think of it. My classmates want to go for a 2014 reunion.


----------



## x3 skier

*Staus Update*

So Far this Year

Vegas
Seabrook Island SC X 2
Steamboat Springs CO (12 weeks)

Yet to Go
Iceland
London
TBD


----------



## Carolinian

Thanks to some last minute developments at work, I have had to cancel all of my timeshare vacations this year so far, but my non-timeshare week long vacations have all worked out:

April - Silesia, Poland
July - Crimea, Ukraine seaside
as well as long weekend trips to Transylvania, Romania for the medieval fortified churches, to Viena and to Munich.

I have one more week long vacation (non-timeshare) scheduled in late August for Norway and Sweden and a long weekend in Istanbul in September.  I will also be back in Poland for a week for a conference in September.

Now that my schedule is calmed down, I am looking at timeshare trips as well for the Fall.


----------



## Talent312

Soon, this thread will need to be retitled: "Where's every one been.."
I'm into 2013 planning, myself.


----------



## gwenco

*2012 / into 2013*

Midwest (parents) not a vacation but somewhere we have to go (September)
November - Hilton Head - Marriott Monarch - Thanksgiving
February - Royal Carribean cruise / western carribean - RETIREMENT TRIP!
May - Branson (Stormy Pt)
September - Orlando (3bed - can't think of the resort off-hand)
October - Nashville


----------



## Luvstotravel

This isn't a timeshare thing, but we are going to the Crabfest at The National Harbor next weekend!  All the crabs and beer we can handle!

We bought "buy one, get one free" tickets months ago, and are staying at the Aloft so we can just stagger to a bed when we're done.


----------



## WinniWoman

Back up to Vermont in Sept. (Smuggs). Then, 2013-Jan.(Smuggs), July (Smuggs) and Oct. (Smuggs). Can't get enough if it!

Hopeful plans down the line in the next few years (not necessarily timeshare): Quebec City, Italy and as many National Parks as we can do before we die! But Vermont is permanently on the list!


----------



## Twinkstarr

Talent312 said:


> Soon, this thread will need to be retitled: "Where's every one been.."
> I'm into 2013 planning, myself.



I finished 2013 in May, will wait and announce plans on the 2013 version of this thread.

Pre planning 2014, need to wait for November to see 2013/2014 school calendar. Doing my "hope we get the full 2 weeks at Xmas off". We never do and yes I have called the district and asked. Reason given: "Parents don't want the kids home for 2 full weeks". Well I know there are a bunch of us that either TS or have 2nd homes that would like it, but of course none of us is ever included in these parent forums.


----------



## Picker57

We're headed to NYC (Manhattan Club) the last week in October.  We're only slightly familiar with NYC, and are VERY open to suggestions for activities.  Photo-ops and music venues are highly prized. Anyone have any 'hidden gems'? Thanks for any suggestions. 

Cheers,
             --------------------Zach


----------



## vacationcrazy

*In 2012 We have been to ......or going to....*

Saint Lucia - Windjammer Landing - March 2012

Denver to visit son and then road trip together to Moab, Utah to the National Parks - last week of May 2012

Bar Harbour Maine & Acadia National Park - 1st week Sept 2012

Alexandra Resort, Turks & Caicos - Sept 22, 2012

Marriott Surf Club - Aruba - November 12, 2012

I only wish we will be able to travel like this once we both retire.  We will then have the time, but not the money  Guess we have to keep working as long as we can


----------



## Beefnot

Beefnot said:


> April - Welk Resort Escondido
> July - Marriott Desert Springs Villas, Palm Springs



Finished out 2012 with Four Seasons Aviara.


----------



## TUGBrian

park city utah next month!


----------



## DeniseM

TUGBrian said:


> park city utah next month!



Next month is 2013...


----------

